# Best Adj. Power Supply for under $20



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Here it is guys;
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/...-universal-ac-power-supply-adapter-for-laptop

12-24v at 100 watts for only $19.16
Filtered out the wazoo for computers, so you know it's clean voltage.
Increments of DC 12/15/16/18/19/20/22/24V
This will be perfect for teaching little Johnny how to race slot cars and then increase voltage as he gets better.
And you can power it from the car with the included car adapter.
Also has USB output to run other devices. Killer features.

I have ordered from these guys quite a few times and they ship very fast.
They have the best deals on high performance Led Flashlights as well, that is how I found them.

Anyway, just wanted to pass this along as everyone is always looking for an affordable power supply.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you, Keith.
This is fantastic! 
If only I needed one, heh!
I have it bookmarked incase I get
greedy and build a second track.


OH! I bet that this would be the 
cat's meow to run a track lighting system!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothing to see here..... keep moving.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

And if you go to EBay you will find them cheaper yet.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And now you can race with power from your car for those hurricane days when the powers out.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm using a similar power supply, 1 on each lane of my 4 lane track. The one I'm using has 4.5 - 6 Amps depending on which voltage you select, with a minimum of 4.5A. Cars run great, even my mild rewinds. The lower voltage is good for the brass cars and G-Jets too.

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like the cats meow!

Thanx Keith!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

glueside said:


> And if you go to EBay you will find them cheaper yet.


Care to share a link?


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Here you go:

EPay


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

YOU ROCK! Thanks Glueside. :thumbsup:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd like to see a picture of how someone has connected this power supply to their track. In particular, I see that there are different adapters for the different voltages. I'm curious as to how you're connecting with those.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought the same thing TK. The way I originally read it is they're "smart tips" that magically determine the output voltage depending on which adapter I use...

A closer examination of the supply reveals a slide switch between the voltage indicator LEDs and the output wire.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Ha! Good eyes! I missed that obviously. That makes it much more practical.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

the tips are just for certain models- DELL Sony ACER ect.....

If you use TOMY , Tyco, LifeLike , ect just cut off ends (leave about a foot by plug) , Cut off ends of power - splice them in and go!

OK if you got a meter mark Positive & Negative.
When controllers hooked up if they are seeming to run like they are OFF ON
then flip a plug 180*

Photo of a Parma spliced to TOMY controller end , almost the same thing for power.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

quite often a positive wire will have a slight ridge on it or printing. check a regular extension cord for the ridge and some other two wire applications for the printing or such.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Just ordered 4 of them last night. Will let you know.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I received my four this afternoon, spliced them easily to some Tomy wall wart track plugs, and they worked great. $63 shipped. We've got a track in our race group that's been running a stock wall for each lane so this will be a nice upgrade for him. Actually, since each lane is adjustable, I think he'll have it better than those of us with single 10A variable voltage supplies powering all four lanes.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Got my four also. Will hook up on another couple of weeks when the track is done.


----------

